# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Doing it the natural way



## Cipla (Apr 25, 2003)

All the maintaince needed to be done on my 3 aquariums i would like to set up a small natural aquarium, either 3 or 10 gals.

For filtering i guess a bottomfilter would be ideal, only needed to be cleaned every few years or so. Driven by a smal pump/airpump.

Gravel could be some coarse, grainsize 3-5 mm like this:









Ligtning would, depending on if i choose the 3 or the 10 gal, be around 2 wpg.

Throw in some Armano shrimps and maybe a small pair of dwarf cichlids.

Let the food be the only source of fertilizer for the plants.

Would do you think, will it work out?

/Lars


----------



## Cipla (Apr 25, 2003)

All the maintaince needed to be done on my 3 aquariums i would like to set up a small natural aquarium, either 3 or 10 gals.

For filtering i guess a bottomfilter would be ideal, only needed to be cleaned every few years or so. Driven by a smal pump/airpump.

Gravel could be some coarse, grainsize 3-5 mm like this:









Ligtning would, depending on if i choose the 3 or the 10 gal, be around 2 wpg.

Throw in some Armano shrimps and maybe a small pair of dwarf cichlids.

Let the food be the only source of fertilizer for the plants.

Would do you think, will it work out?

/Lars


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

In my opinion, based on learning from many experts here in the past, undergravel filter is the least ideal filter when it comes to planted tanks. It makes rooting for plants much more difficult, and also the substrate gets really messy to maintain over time. You really should go with a power filter or a canister filter, the latter of which is more preferred. Basically, if you plan on having a dense plant setting then don't go with undergravel filter. As for cleaning, I hope you were just joking about cleaning every few years, haha! Even with the undergravel filter, you still should clean at least once a month(but this really depend on alot of factors, which others can explain more in depth) The thing, if any, undergravel filter IS the filter type that should be cleaned MOST often! With other types of filters, you need only to detach it from the tank and can then rinse or refurnish filter cartridge replacements. But with undergravel filter, debris and the likes get clogged underneath and will become foul over time. Moreover, you cannot expect your plants to do all the absorption of the wastes accumulated down on the bottom because again, the UF you have placed there pose blockage. All in all, UF is a bad idea when it comes to plants, UNLESS you only want to have a few(2 to 3 plants for 10gal; something like that)



Paul


----------



## Cipla (Apr 25, 2003)

You're rigth on that Paul, but i've allways thougth that UGF's only needed to be cleaned every few years







Maybe thats juat a common misbelief over here in little Denmark









My idea with this tank was to create a semi-natural system, where the water only needed to be changed every 3rd month or so, the only maintaince should be cleaning the filter and feeding. Basically let everything do as they want. A crew of around 10 armanoshrimps could deal with dead leaves and waste.

Offcourse i would choose slow growing plants, like crypts and javaferns together with some javamoss to suck up some nutrients.

/Lars


----------



## imported_Art_Giacosa (Nov 29, 2003)

Lars,

I encourage you to pursuit a low-maintenance, low tech tank. However, to get to the point where the tank basically runs itself takes time and effort.

I would forego the undergravel filter as it will interfere with the growth of your plants' root system and needlessly throw fertilizer into your water column. I would use a small canister filter instead. You can always remove this filter later when your tank begins to recycle itself.

Start with a low-nutrient substrate fertilizer like laterite mixed with the lower third of your gravel. A dense planting of low-light plants will help substantially (e.g., cryptocoryne species). Very few fish to begin with.

Heck, being in Denmark, I would take a field trip to Tropica and get advice from Claus Christensen himself. Purchase a few plants right then and there.

Good luck.

Regards,

Art


----------



## Cipla (Apr 25, 2003)

Art, i guess you're rigth that it would take a long time for a tank to get self-running. I guess i'll just stick to a small internal filter.

Offcourse making a trip to Tropica would be ideal but i dont want to travel 200 km just to buy some plants and get some advice









Laterite arent easily available over here, what about some of JBL's substrate fertilizer, wouldnt that work out okay?

I'll just get some plants from here and there, i have some good connections









/Lars


----------



## imported_Art_Giacosa (Nov 29, 2003)

Lars,

Many of use would travel more than 200 km to visit Tropica.









I'm not familiar with JBL's substrate. What I would recommend is any low-nutrient fertilizer.

Regards,

Art


----------



## Cipla (Apr 25, 2003)

If i was going on a vacation to a place near Tropica, i would offcourse visit it, but i'm not sure that they are open to private persons, as far as i know they are only open to clubs and societies.

The describtion of the product i'm thinking about using:



> quote:
> 
> To be mixed with aquarium gravel when setting up a new aquarium.
> Contains clay, which acts as nutrient store, binding excess nutrients and releasing them as required.
> ...


It sounds OK to me.

/Lars


----------



## imported_Art_Giacosa (Nov 29, 2003)

Me too.

Regards,

Art


----------



## Cipla (Apr 25, 2003)

Well, then all i need is talking my parents into letting me set up a new tank


----------



## imported_Art_Giacosa (Nov 29, 2003)

I remember doing that as well. I'll tell you one thing though, my parents were a lot easier to convince than my wife...









Regards,

Art


----------



## Cipla (Apr 25, 2003)

Lol









I dont think it's gonna be so hard, my dad keep aquariums as well, and we got a fry tank i think i can use for this project.

If i get them talked into it, there will be some pictures sometime in the next month.

Merry (early) christmas.

/Lars


----------



## James F (Sep 24, 2003)

200km?
We drive that far for a cup a cofee.








The florapol is pretty much the same as Laterite I believe. I'm not sure if there is a risj of it leaching or not. Although if you have a slower growing tank, you won't be uprooting plants often enough to worry about it.

Regards,
James

Plants and supplies for Canadians at www.tbaquascapes.com


----------



## Cipla (Apr 25, 2003)

Hehe, James, keep in mind that compared to Denmark everything is HUGE over there in the united states.

Okay, then i'll just hope they give me the permission, so i can get started as soon as possible.

/Lars


----------

